# Where to buy a Dayan Guhong in the UK?



## ITFCsam (Jan 18, 2011)

Trying to speedsolve on a store bought cube is hell as it locks up mutiple times each solve and is way to stiff, even with lube. Until now I had no idea as to the selection of different cubes available and want to buy my first speedcube and have narrowed my choice down to the Guhong. However I can't seem to find it on any websites that are UK based, any help?


----------



## Godmil (Jan 18, 2011)

You can't get it in a uk store. I'd recommend a US based one over any Chinese store as the shipping time will tend to be much shorter. For example Lubix.com sells ones that are nicely set up/ modded, and that will only take about a week to arrive.


----------



## flan (Jan 18, 2011)

Also puzzle addictions has free shipping which is nice for a us based store.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 18, 2011)

We just buy them in from lightake: -

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_White-31026


----------



## emolover (Jan 18, 2011)

cubedepot


----------



## SEBUVER (Jan 18, 2011)

I would either buy them from Lubix or LighTake. The Lubix GuHong sounds like an awesome puzzle, and I still need to get mine. LighTake are quite a nice company, so I'd buy one from there if I wasn't wanting one lubed with Lubix.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 18, 2011)

Just to warn you though my last order from Lightake took about 7 weeks. I still order from them, but only stuff I'm not too excited about.


----------

